# What's your desktop/phone background picture right now?



## xSuperMario64x (May 4, 2017)

Mine's pretty obvious, but...


Spoiler: Desktop Wallpaper





What can I say? I love N64 





Spoiler: Phone Wallpaper




Oh, and I also love SM64


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (May 4, 2017)

My phone's lock screen/home screen are just Steven Universe fan arts I found on the internet. My computer screen is Kill la Kill fan art.


----------



## B e t h a n y (May 4, 2017)

My desktop background is a zoomed in picture of my face lmao. I just really love my face and want to see it all the time. I actually have it as a joke because when people are near me when I open my laptop it scares them lmao. My phone background is the same photo I have in my signature.


----------



## brownboy102 (May 4, 2017)

Spoiler: Home screen









Spoiler: Lock screen






Just some pictures I took whilst out in a forest


----------



## Aquari (May 4, 2017)

Spoiler: lockscreen









Spoiler: homescreen







Notice how my lockscreen photo is also my sig, whoopsie


----------



## ZekkoXCX (May 4, 2017)

Spoiler: <3


----------



## Bowie (May 4, 2017)

Black and white cityscapes.

I have this thing, where I always need my wallpapers to match across all my different devices, otherwise I just feel disorganised and cluttered, so I like to have something consistent so if I need to change it, I can just change it to a different picture of the same sort of thing.


----------



## WynterFrost (May 4, 2017)

Spoiler: Desktop







My phone is a pic of me and my dad


----------



## jiny (May 4, 2017)

Spoiler: lockscreen













Spoiler: homescreen


----------



## Duzzel (May 4, 2017)

Spoiler: lockcreen













Spoiler: homescreen











My laptop is set on slides, and it just shuffles through a bunch of final fantasy crystal chronicles screenshots ~


----------



## Brookie (May 4, 2017)

A monogram of my name :3 That I designed using an App


----------



## Romaki (May 4, 2017)

Desktop: Life is Strange landscape
Phone: pastel rainbow


----------



## cosmopath (May 4, 2017)

I'm super boring so I just have environment pics as my background.

The one on my desktop is a triple-monitor space wallpaper, the one on my phone is a mountain. Not really much else to say, lol

http://imgur.com/a/Z0faq


----------



## HappyTails (May 5, 2017)

Desktop



Phone's home and lock screen is a dolphin


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 5, 2017)

My desktop is just a plain purple background because it's the work computer and my supervisor loves purple. On my phone is a really neat art piece with Nancy's quote in The Craft "We are the weirdos" with blue potions and books and a dagger and stuff, it's really cute but it cuts off some of it and then you can see more of it as you scroll through the app pages.


----------



## RedRum2514 (May 5, 2017)

Mine is a slideshow consisting of;


Spoiler: Desktop















and my screen saver thingy;


Spoiler: Screen Saver






been thinking of changing it to a slideshow of landscape pictures I took, I'm an aspiring photographer c:


----------



## Chris (May 5, 2017)

Desktop:


Spoiler











My phone background changes automatically every day but today it is:


Spoiler


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (May 5, 2017)

Desktop is bliss.jpg - the Windows XP wallpaper.


----------



## Rizies (May 5, 2017)

My phone screen is a picture of me and my husband on our wedding day laughing at the alter. It's my favorite picture


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (May 5, 2017)

MaddisonGamer6 said:


> Mine is a slideshow consisting of;
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Desktop
> ...



those are all really gorgeous! I think on my computer at home I have the same fat black cat Halloween background I've had on it for probably 2 years now...


----------



## LambdaDelta (May 5, 2017)

Spoiler: lock screen



https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=60151937










Spoiler: home screen



https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=medium&illust_id=60292261






computer backgrounds are randomized daily but for now it's



Spoiler: desktop



https://www.pixiv.net/member_illust.php?mode=manga&illust_id=59336677 (fourth image)









Spoiler: laptop



(came with one of the Higurashi Rei LE DVDs as an extra, so no actual source as far as I'm aware)


----------



## mitzi_crossing (May 5, 2017)

My desktop is my cat and my phone is...my cat

I love my cat a lot clearly.


----------



## naelyn (May 5, 2017)

Phone is Sasuke with the curse mark, desktop is just black wood...


----------



## visibleghost (May 5, 2017)

Spoiler:  








desktop bg




desktop lock screen



too lazy to upload my phone ones now but eh bg is a sanrio wallpaper and lockscreen is some blue/green art thing idk


----------



## Soigne (May 5, 2017)

Bowie said:


> I have this thing, where I always need my wallpapers to match across all my different devices, otherwise I just feel disorganised and cluttered, so I like to have something consistent so if I need to change it, I can just change it to a different picture of the same sort of thing.



I'm the same way, currently I'm using a marble background for my devices.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 5, 2017)

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Desktop is bliss.jpg - the Windows XP wallpaper.



The greatest default wallpaper ever created.

- - - Post Merge - - -



mitzi_crossing said:


> My desktop is my cat and my phone is...my cat
> 
> I love my cat a lot clearly.



As much as I love N64?


----------



## Acruoxil (May 6, 2017)

-removed-


----------



## Bcat (May 26, 2017)

Resurrecting this thread because I just changed my phone wallpapers

Lock screen:


Home screen:


----------



## Soraru (May 26, 2017)

a really nice digital drawing of zenyatta is on my wallpaper, and its just a drawing of hazel on my phone.


----------



## Relly (May 26, 2017)

My desktop picture is of me my dad and all my brothers, sisters and nieces and nephews. My phone background is my cat


----------



## Drokmar (May 26, 2017)

My phone's wallpaper is a picture from manga series I read called "Billy Bat". It is a really good supsense type series written by Naoki Urasawa that I would highly recommend if you are into that type of stuff! I really like pictures of space and the Earth from space. (sooo pretty!)


----------



## amarie. (May 26, 2017)

Spoiler: laptop: my favorite band, Modest mouse









Spoiler: iphone: a gloomy pic from my window. lockscreen/homescreen are the same


----------



## Alienfish (May 26, 2017)

Laptop: The **** you I'm a dragon dragon thing

Phone: Lock screen is a Noire one I got with a phone case I ordered and the one when I unlock is another Noire image from a wall scroll


----------



## xSuperMario64x (May 26, 2017)

This is my current desktop wallpaper:


Spoiler: Swaggy




It's cute af tho


----------



## MorphiGalaxi (May 26, 2017)

My lock and home screen are the same, a character from Shantae and the Pirates Curse


----------



## Kevinnn (May 26, 2017)

Spoiler: laptop wallpaper











and my phones bg is of Chrystina holding an Eevee plush I got her lmao


----------



## Nooblord (May 27, 2017)

My phone background.


----------



## Crash (May 27, 2017)

Spoiler: desktop background













Spoiler: phone background


----------



## Bigm@c (May 27, 2017)

Both my phone and desktop have The Legend Of Zelda: Breath Of The Wild backgrounds that i bought off of the My Nintendo rewards program. The first time i saw it i fell in love with it, and immediately used the points on it even though i probably could have saved up for something better.


----------



## forestyne (May 27, 2017)

laptop lock screen

laptop desktop wallpaper


PHONE: just photos of my rats.

- - - Post Merge - - -



xSuperMario64x said:


> This is my current desktop wallpaper:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Swaggy
> ...



so cool i'm shook


----------



## Vizionari (May 27, 2017)

Spoiler: desktop














Spoiler: phone


----------



## Sanrio (May 28, 2017)

Vizionari said:


> Spoiler: desktop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yo these some pretty backgrounds.
My background is literally a picture of just a tree, meanwhile you have some amazing backgrounds.


----------



## deSPIRIA (May 28, 2017)

Spoiler: phone


----------



## monica_chou8 (May 29, 2017)

My phone is a pic of me and my boyfriend and my desktop is a pic of my friends.


----------



## gravitycrossing (May 29, 2017)

life is strange


----------



## FruitsChinpoG (May 29, 2017)

It's majima << ;3ccc


----------



## alychu (May 29, 2017)

still my phone's setup.


Spoiler


----------



## jacjac (May 29, 2017)

my desktop (it goes over both my monitors and looks pretty sweeeet)



my phone has a pic of my bf


----------



## Milleram (May 29, 2017)

My current desktop background is a Hello Kitty slideshow. Each month I switch to a new slideshow featuring a different Sanrio character. Last month I think I had Little Twin Stars.


----------



## amanecer (May 29, 2017)

Mine is a picture of my friend looking like she's praising Jesus with a shirt over her head
And then her background (last I saw it) is one of me, so it's kind of like an inside joke


----------



## Licorice (May 30, 2017)

Spoiler







Apparently it says "hamburger" which makes it even better.


----------



## Cress (May 31, 2017)

My phone's wallpaper is just a live rain one. I love rain but we hardly ever get it where I live so it's relaxing.
My laptop's wallpaper though? Um...


Spoiler: I'm sorry


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

current desktop wallpaper.


----------



## PotatoPowered (Jun 1, 2017)

My phone screen is a picture of my family and some friends at my sister's graduation


----------



## forestyne (Jun 1, 2017)

Cress said:


> My phone's wallpaper is just a live rain one. I love rain but we hardly ever get it where I live so it's relaxing.
> My laptop's wallpaper though? Um...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm sorry



I was expecting many things... but that was not one of them.


----------



## mermaidshelf (Jun 1, 2017)

My computer's bg is of the Wonder Girls and my phone's bg is of Momo and Jihyo of Twice. I saw them in February when they made a surprise visit to the Twice concert store before their concert.


----------



## piske (Jul 10, 2017)

My desktop. It's a photo from an interview w/Little Dragon. I love Yukimi, she's so gorgeous in this pic *_* I like to keep my desktop clear of clutter.


----------



## KnightsSorrow (Jul 11, 2017)

Spoiler: Phone's Background



View attachment 203222


My phone's background (artwork from Privateer Press miniatures based wargames Warmachine / Hordes)




Spoiler: Tablet's Background



View attachment 203223


My tablet's background, being artwork that my girlfriend has done


----------



## 5cm/s (Jul 11, 2017)

both are of my dog! they're super cute 
i would post the photos but it's late, and hehehehe
but on my computer, its of him laying down and looking at me, and on my phone, its of him yawning :')

he's a chocolate brown cocker spaniel if anyone wanted to know


----------



## macaire (Jul 11, 2017)

Spoiler: Lock screen screen









Spoiler: home screen



[


Only I cropped them


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 11, 2017)

This is what I have going on atm 


Spoiler: lock screen




 
cause MK64 Rainbow Road is a beast





Spoiler: home screen



 
I've always rly loved this pic, cause I love the US flag and rainbows ^o^


----------



## tobiochan (Jul 11, 2017)

My phone background is my boi kurusu akira looking cool with arsene.
As for my computer background, it's a picture of satorl marsh from Xenoblade Chronicles.


----------



## Alienfish (Jul 11, 2017)

Phone background are just two different tie dye turtle pictures and my laptop is just some psychedelic pattern thing i found  I tend to switch around now and then so they are changing


----------



## piske (Jul 11, 2017)

Forgot to add my lock screen. Don't ask why it's a banana lol. I probably change my phone screen more than my computer screen.


----------



## candxur (Jul 11, 2017)

lock screen is my old doggo, who is greatly missed 



Spoiler: lockscreen







homescreen is my current doggos



Spoiler: homescreen


----------



## tifachu (Jul 11, 2017)

Spoiler


----------



## lumenue (Jul 11, 2017)

Spoiler: phone wallpaper







Gudetama! I don't use a lot of apps, so I wanted it to be cute and minimalist. (? ∀ ` *)
Since this screencap (from a few weeks ago) I re-installed Neko Atsume, but nothing else has changed.



Spoiler: desktop wallpaper







Same as above, I like to keep things really simple for my backgrounds and green is one of my favorite colors!


----------



## Licorice (Jul 11, 2017)

Spoiler: violet chachki


----------



## Pansear-and-Nana (Jul 12, 2017)

No need for explanations


----------



## helenkeller (Jul 12, 2017)

my lock screen is a photo of my beloved passed childhood cat laying down next to my African grey parrot.


----------



## Mr. Cat (Jul 12, 2017)

N64 is best system <3

I don't have a computer and my phone's wallpaper is moving. It's got trees swaying, stars glimmering, birds flying through the sky, a large moon, and deer running in the distance.


----------



## Loriii (Jul 12, 2017)

Same as my signature lol. I just put a green background to match.


----------



## Sweetley (Jul 12, 2017)

That's my desktop background right now:



Spoiler



View attachment 203419



Phone background is some fanart of the Pokemon Incineroar I found on the internet (can't
find the pic right now).


----------



## SpacePrism (Jul 12, 2017)

Currently my phone background/ lock screen is fan art of Gengar holding a lily and my desktop is nothing.


----------



## GreatUsername (Jul 13, 2017)

Phone background is some pretty nice art of umbreon at the moment


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Jul 13, 2017)

Phone background is roses and Laptop background is the default one of nature.


----------



## IcySetsuna (Jul 13, 2017)

Spoiler: IPhone







Huehuehuehue...


----------



## Elvera (Jul 13, 2017)

My laptops background is a BNHA wallpaper from the popularity poll and my phone is from D.Gray-man


----------



## hestu (Jul 13, 2017)

My phone background is my girlfriend excitedly pointing at a duck and idk what my laptop background is bc it's been broken for a year


----------



## onionpudding (Jul 13, 2017)

Spoiler: Desktop <3









Spoiler: Phone <3


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Jul 13, 2017)

Stained glass


----------



## Isalami (Jul 13, 2017)

Spoiler: Desktop










Spoiler: Lockscreen







^///^


----------



## Locket (Jul 13, 2017)

Spoiler:  











thats my computer background


----------



## bonucci (Jul 14, 2017)

My laptops background is some fancy calligraphy that says "Let yourself rest." (Because we all need reminding sometimes)

My phones background is the generic mountain one you get from Apple  it's pretty so idk


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 14, 2017)

I have a picture of my boyfriend as my phone's background, he was sleeping all cute and beardy and looked like a model so I have that as my background. On my laptop I just got I found a really nice skull damask that's black and grey. I like simple backgrounds on my computer, usually spoopy themed. =D


----------



## JesusBlessed (Jul 14, 2017)

Spoiler: Desktop









Spoiler: Lock screen









Spoiler: Home screen



http://imgur.com/a/lOra9


----------



## piske (Jul 14, 2017)

This is my laptop background, pretty boring.


----------



## SCOOT (Jul 14, 2017)

Spoiler






A picture I took in Tokyo!


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 14, 2017)

SCOOT said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice! ^o^


----------



## SCOOT (Jul 14, 2017)

xSuperMario64x said:


> Nice! ^o^



Thanks  I edited the colors a bit but I really like how it turned out.


----------



## onionpudding (Oct 9, 2017)

Spoiler: Desktop :P


----------



## mitfy (Oct 9, 2017)

Spoiler: desktop









Spoiler: lock & home screen


----------



## deSPIRIA (Oct 9, 2017)

Spoiler: this is what my desktop looks like


----------



## ja2mine (Oct 9, 2017)

desktop picture is a pic of Totoro dancing in some crops, and my phone lock screen is a default apple one :z


----------



## Alpha_BatWolf_Tsukuri (Oct 9, 2017)

Right now my background on my laptop is a mash of Kirk and Spock images from the Star Trek series...Huge Trekkie here.


----------



## Jellieyz (Oct 9, 2017)

Spoiler: Desktop













Spoiler: Phone (Top is Home Screen, Bottom is Lock Screen)


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 9, 2017)

Well... You can already tell what mine will be...



Spoiler: Weeb Alert



​


​


----------



## onionpudding (Oct 9, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Well... You can already tell what mine will be...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's my phone background too :'D

Squid sisters are queens​


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 9, 2017)

onionpudding said:


> That's my phone background too :'D
> 
> Squid sisters are queens



For real? the home or lock screen?

That?s an odd coincidence 

(I love the squid sisters, Marina and Pearl, not so much)


----------



## onionpudding (Oct 9, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> For real? the home or lock screen?
> 
> That?s an odd coincidence
> 
> (I love the squid sisters, Marina and Pearl, not so much)



Both xD home & lockscreen

Ikr? I was shocked when I saw we had the same background XD ( And SAMEEE. I mean, they're cool. But no one can beat the OGs lol )


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 9, 2017)

onionpudding said:


> Both xD home & lockscreen
> 
> Ikr? I was shocked when I saw we had the same background XD ( And SAMEEE. I mean, they're cool. But no one can beat the OGs lol )



I can already tell your a fan of super natural as well. I used to binge watch it a while back, I practically don't remember anything. Still a pretty good series if you want to see two brothers kick some monster ass 

What's your favorite out of the two brothers? Sam or Dean?


----------



## onionpudding (Oct 9, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> I can already tell your a fan of super natural as well. I used to binge watch it a while back, I practically don't remember anything. Still a pretty good series if you want to see two brothers kick some monster ass
> 
> What's your favorite out of the two brothers? Sam or Dean?



SAMMMMM XD Definitely Sam, but Dean is amazing too ugh XD


----------



## vel (Oct 9, 2017)

cute dogs!!


----------



## Bowie (Oct 9, 2017)

Everything is a cityscape.


----------



## Hyoon (Oct 9, 2017)

I have Kimi no Nawa's official art as my desktop wallpaper from a phase where I was really obsessed with the movie LOL. My phone is Gudetama with a pink grid background because aesthetic~~~~~~


----------



## Haydenv019 (Oct 9, 2017)

onionpudding said:


> SAMMMMM XD Definitely Sam, but Dean is amazing too ugh XD



Hmm... Crowley or Castiel?
I personally like Castiel more. Both are quite humorous though :3
And... are you like, a fan of Splatoon? :3


----------



## onionpudding (Oct 9, 2017)

Haydenv019 said:


> Hmm... Crowley or Castiel?
> I personally like Castiel more. Both are quite humorous though :3
> And... are you like, a fan of Splatoon? :3



....such a hard question tbh XDD I'd have to go with Castiel. Not only is Castiel amazing, but his actor Misha Collins is a bean lmao
And YESSS Splatoon is amazing c: Got both 1 and 2

( lets continue this convo via VMs xD Don't wanna flood this thread with unrelated posts xP )


----------



## Maycee (Oct 9, 2017)

Spoiler: look at this beautiful waifu












My computer desktop is a picture from my forest town in New Leaf. ^^


----------



## oath2order (Oct 10, 2017)

Spoiler: The Ultra Megalopolis


----------



## duckykate (Oct 10, 2017)

this screenshot from 5 centimeters per second



Spoiler: wooo


----------



## sleepydreepy (Oct 10, 2017)

My desktop, phone lock screen and home screen are all of different pictures I took of the ocean when I was in Hawaii this past summer


----------



## Strawberryllama (Oct 10, 2017)

Um....
http://i.imgur.com/iqitNlv.jpg
Don't judge


----------



## Oblivia (Oct 10, 2017)

Both phone and laptop have artwork by James Jean, who's my favorite artist of all time.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Oct 10, 2017)

My desktop background is a random unicorn wallpaper I found on google images. It's gorgeous really! Haven't changed it in 2 years.

Also haven't changed my iPad wallpaper in 2 years, I've been using this Animal Crossing fan art of Tangy and Lolly in winter clothes, in the snow. It's adorable! Maybe I'll find the link to the picture....

My lock screen is also old, I don't think it's that old like the other backgrounds but it's Nyan Cat floating in the sky on a balloon.


----------



## Weiland (Oct 11, 2017)

Spoiler: desktop









Spoiler: phone









Spoiler: thinking about changing my phone wallpaper to my beaut,
 hayley williams


----------



## buniichu (Oct 11, 2017)

My desktop background is a pastel icon unicorn with my name on it (keely)

And my phone background, (lock screen) is rem from re zero and (home screen) is my acnl character fanart.


----------



## cornimer (Oct 11, 2017)

My phone background is one of the generic phone ones because I never bothered to change it.
My desktop background is a quote (If you are kind, people may accuse you of selfish, ulterior motives. Be kind anyways...etc)


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 11, 2017)

Spoiler: Desktop Wallpaper




This shouldn't surprise anyone.





Spoiler: Mobile Wallpaper




My cute lil fuzzy bebe


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 11, 2017)

Oblivia said:


> Both phone and laptop have artwork by James Jean, who's my favorite artist of all time.



He came by my uni to give a talk! I wanted to give up art after that lmao. 

My phone is a picture of our beagle Louie and my iPad is just the default bg that came with it because I'm too lazy to change it.


----------



## WordKnight (Oct 12, 2017)

My tablets background is some fanart of, Henry from fire emblem awakening. What can I say Henry is quite the character...


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2017)

I was thinking about making this my laptop wallpaper


Spoiler: boop





Because Animusic is a beast



But my laptop screen is more of a rectangle while this wallpaper would prob be more likely to fit my square desktop monitor ;-;


----------



## Warrior (Oct 19, 2017)

Spoiler











Been this for a few months, ffxiv job roster.


----------



## Eudial (Oct 19, 2017)

Spoiler



my desktop background


----------



## Lackadaisy (Oct 19, 2017)

My desktop wallpaper is from the game ?Night in the Woods? (same source as the gif in my signature)


Spoiler: Desktop Background






For my phone I?m using a picture of two origami animals my boyfriend made me to represent us >.>?


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 20, 2017)

Spoiler: Desktop background



View attachment 209936

It's from a TV show called Star vs. the Forces of Evil. I really like this picture tbh.



Still using fanart of the Pokemon Incineroar as my phone background.


----------



## Chris (Oct 20, 2017)

Spoiler: Laptop













Spoiler: Phone











This has been my background for a few months. I'm so excited for the _Jigsaw_ movie! But ew I really need to clean up my icons.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 20, 2017)

phone;


Spoiler: boop
















the first image is my best friend lol


----------



## Justin (Oct 20, 2017)

Phone:



Spoiler: open


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 20, 2017)

my phone lock screen is a picture of oikawa tooru, my phone home screen is a picture of my dog. as for my pc, the wallpaper is of aobajohsai facing off against karasuno in the manga.


----------



## brownboy102 (Oct 20, 2017)

Been like this for a while. Lock screen was taken in Victoria and home screen in Vancouver



Spoiler: Home Screen, Victoria, BC













Spoiler: Lock Screen, Vancouver, BC


----------



## Fleshy (Oct 20, 2017)

A picture of my partner (!!) holding my sisters kitten when he was tiny, and my sister


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Oct 21, 2017)

My phones broken but it was a plain black background.

This is my desktop background.


----------



## Seastar (Oct 21, 2017)

My desktop background is currently a 25th anniversary Kirby background that I got from the My Nintendo website.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 21, 2017)

thatawkwardkid said:


> This is my desktop background.



The astronomy junkie in me very much likes this bg ^^


----------



## MayorMissy (Oct 21, 2017)

my phone's backround picture is this!: http://data.whicdn.com/images/98435904/superthumb.gif


----------



## Pearls (Oct 21, 2017)

Spoiler: laptop













Spoiler: phone


----------



## tifachu (Oct 21, 2017)

Phone: A pic of me and my significant other holding a big plush owl that he got for me last christmas.
Then when you unlock it its a picture of Molang all cozy in a blanket



Spoiler: Also my scarily empty desktop


----------



## watercolorwish (Oct 21, 2017)

my lockscreen is a mirror selfie of me and my crush and my homescreen is the view from mt washington

my desktop is all the pokemon legendaries in the last supper which i thought was hilarious


----------



## Hanami (Oct 22, 2017)

desktop: macbook milky way wallpaper
lock screen: me and my roommates at a music festival
home screen: me and my friends making faces at the camera


----------



## kayleee (Oct 22, 2017)

A picture of me and my boyfriend in Disneyland


----------



## Nikolai_Mayor_Of_Aquafire (Oct 22, 2017)

Mine's A Mario Odessy Wallpaper


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 29, 2017)

Spoiler: Phone bg





My friend Ash sent me this last night and I immediately made it my phone bg xDD

I love it ;w;


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Oct 29, 2017)

I got a really nice picture of a sphynx whose all occulty looking with roses around and shizz, it's black and white and fuels my desires for a naked wrinkle child. <3


----------



## Cress (Oct 30, 2017)

I changed this to my phone's lock screen a month ago when Danganronpa V3 came out


Spoiler: Kaito for best character








The original had some SAMPLE watermark over it so I went and removed it myself. Then I got hooked and removed them from all of the V3 pictures I could find. Here's the album for any other V3 fans.


----------



## Sunnybone (Oct 30, 2017)

My desktop background is a screencap of one of my Inquisitors in Dragon Age, and my phone background is a picture of my dog.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Oct 30, 2017)

It's the image in the spoiler in my signature right now, the Halloween Undertale one.  It makes me smile every time I see it.


----------



## Loriii (Oct 30, 2017)

The red Super Mario Odyssey wallpaper from My Nintendo


----------



## Spooky. (Oct 30, 2017)

My desktop background is the original 151 pokemon hanging out in the grass with the sky above them. 
My phone (well, ipod. I have a dumbphone but use an ipod to make up for it) is J-hope from BTS.

I don't have a picture of my desktop (too lazy to clean it up and screenshot to show it) but I have my ipod background on my instagram here.

Edited to add: Here's my desktop background, minus my actual desktop. But that's the picture I'm using.

I usually use a plain colored/slightly textured background for my actual home screen since pictures are distracting/look cluttered imo, so I only use them on my lock screen.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 30, 2017)

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> It's the image in the spoiler in my signature right now, the Halloween Undertale one.  It makes me smile every time I see it.



It is cute


----------



## ellsieotter (Oct 31, 2017)

my lock screen is a picture of one of my cats, and the home screen is just a pretty floral background I found on Tumblr


----------



## abbydoll (Oct 31, 2017)

Spoiler: desktop







My phone background is just plain pink.


----------



## Kalle (Oct 31, 2017)

Spoiler: モナ!


----------



## magicaldonkey (Oct 31, 2017)

trees.


----------



## nami26 (Nov 1, 2017)

my lock screen is a screenshot of the notification of "James Charles Retweeted Your Tweet" and my background is panorama of the beach in Mallorca, Spain


----------



## carp (Nov 1, 2017)

here's my desktop.. v. traditionally girly lol



Spoiler


----------



## Vizionari (Nov 2, 2017)

I changed my desktop and phone backgrounds to Kimi No Na Wa ones a while ago because I watched the movie a few months ago and fell it love with it. I'm thinking about changing it now though.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Nov 13, 2017)

Decided to bump this thread just cuz
*This is when you realize you got too much time on your hands*

I also downloaded the Splatoon font with magic, so in my screen it looks like this.


(The only problem I have with it is that I can't see who replied to a thread.  Really trippy ;-; )​


----------



## r a t (Nov 13, 2017)

Spoiler: we're cute but oops the image is too big


----------



## TykiButterfree (Nov 13, 2017)

My current desktop is Tyki Mikk, but I tend to change it when I see a new anime I really like.


Spoiler: desktop







Also, this is my lock screen because chains. lol


Spoiler: lock screen







My phone background is BOTW Link from Club Nintendo since my coins were all going to expire anyway. There aren't really any fun rewards any more.


Spoiler: phone


----------



## Tessie (Nov 13, 2017)

my desktop:


Spoiler












my phone background is just me and my boyfriend


----------



## angiepie (Nov 13, 2017)

Spoiler: desktop














Spoiler: lock screen


----------



## Romaki (Nov 17, 2017)

Changed my steam overlay and then had to change my desktop with it, so I wanted to share. 



Spoiler: Desktop


----------



## Alienfish (Nov 18, 2017)

laptop bg is right now some old hippie flower pattern i found, whereas lock screen on phone is a "make love not war" poster and the home screen is my mom's friend's cat.


----------



## A cup of Tia (Nov 18, 2017)

My phone's home screen is of a duck I named May, and my lockscreen is her and her eight ducklings.
My laptop background is of my cat and dog.


----------



## Soigne (Nov 18, 2017)

my phone's wallpaper is a pocket camp one!!


----------



## squidpops (Nov 18, 2017)

my desktop and my phone's bg are both related to the youtube group Cow Chop. desktop is a fancy edit of their logo someone did, phone is a quote from one of their members.


----------



## Fluffy Fox Of Fate (Nov 18, 2017)

Mine is a screenshot of Sonic DX I took of my new chao.

I don't have a background for a phone as I don't have my own cell phone.


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 18, 2017)

I can't be bothered going through all the **** to upload it to imgur so just imagine a cool pic of Yoongi I stole from a Twitter fansite


----------



## Trundle (Nov 18, 2017)




----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 18, 2017)

my lockscreen and homescreen are the same, and they're my avatar. ^^


----------



## chamsae (Nov 18, 2017)

my laptop:

my phone: 

my lockscreen pic fails to load for some reason but its a slavic folklore painting ;;


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 19, 2017)

My phone lock screen is the quote "Will it & it will" and my wallpaper is a green floral pattern with two hummingbirds.

My laptop desktop background is a photo of my two younger sisters and me about 10 years ago. We're dressed up for an event in dresses and hair bows looking very happy.


----------



## Cheshire (Nov 19, 2017)

My phone's lock screen is an ink drawing of Teba, and my home screen is Revali in the same style (the Rito warrior and champion from Breath of the Wild, because I love the Rito).

My desktop's background is set to shuffle - but it's always an ink drawing of some kind of bird, lol.


----------



## chamsae (Nov 20, 2017)

Cheshire said:


> my home screen is Revali in the same style



i read that as ravioli and was about to compliment your choice of home screen bg omg ><


----------



## piichinu (Nov 20, 2017)




----------



## Ryumia (Nov 20, 2017)

*Q*: *What's your desktop/phone background picture right now?*

*A*: The wallpaper on my desktop is a Lost Kingdoms II wallpaper. Lost Kingdoms II is a game on the GameCube in case one doesn't know about it. The wallpaper on my android phone is the live wallpaper of Animal Crossing: Pocket Camp. I decided to put that as the wallpaper for my phone because I thought it looked nice and liked the animation of it as well.


----------



## shrekluvsme (Nov 21, 2017)

My desktop is a Big Windup fanart as it always is ^^ my phone's lock screen is my boyfriend making a stoopid face, and my phone's background is Bill Skarsgard looking finnnnnnnne B)


----------



## Stepheroo (Nov 21, 2017)

piichinu said:


>



I made the mistake of thinking it was okay to drink water while browsing a forum like TBT, but I guess I was wrong because now it's rolling down my chin.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Jun 16, 2019)

don't mind me bumping up an old thread but no point making another one...



Spoiler: in celebration of ACNH...











- - - Post Merge - - -

don't mind me bumping up an old thread but no point making another one...



Spoiler: in celebration of ACNH...


----------



## Bizhiins (Jun 16, 2019)

Mine are both Game of Thrones artwork done by an artist that?s really abstract. One is of Viserion the Undead dragon and the other is a sunset scene of someone looking at a dragon.
I just changed it, it was the Castlevania anime artwork before. A cool scene of Dracula?s castle with the Red sun behind it


----------



## LadyDestani (Jun 17, 2019)

My desktop wallpaper is an image of Hotarubi from the anime Basilisk. She's crying in the rain and it's titled Painful Memories.

My phone background is a picture of my dog.


----------



## Noctis (Jun 17, 2019)

Cloud...you know from final fantasy lmao


----------



## KeatAlex (Jun 17, 2019)

A cute picture of Sailor Moon holding up luna


----------



## MapleSilver (Jun 17, 2019)

Spoiler: Here's my desktop wallpaper












I find volcanoes beautiful to look at. Would love to witness an eruption in person, but that probably isn't a good idea if one enjoys living for very long. So I have one as my wallpaper instead.


----------



## Maiana (Jun 17, 2019)

My desktop background is of Hatsune Miku, while my phone background is Roy Purdy~


----------



## Snowesque (Jun 17, 2019)

Mine for PC is a tiling of a pixel thing I made for a website.



Spoiler:


----------



## Oldcatlady (Jun 17, 2019)

My phone lock screen is my 2D bf

My phone home screen is my 3D bf

My desktop is just some mountains


----------



## Midoriya (Jun 17, 2019)

Oldcatlady said:


> My phone lock screen is my 2D bf
> 
> My phone home screen is my 3D bf
> 
> *My desktop is just some mountains*



Idk why, but this just made me laugh compared to the previous two statements.

Anyway, I don’t have a background on my phone or tablet, but I may consider getting some in the future.


----------



## Stella-Io (Jun 17, 2019)

Snowesque said:


> Mine for PC is a tiling of a pixel thing I made for a website.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



I love how nothing else is on there, but a trash can labeled 'memes' lol

I'd post pics but they'd come out small. My phone home black with the Hearts symbol and the word Heartless below it (from Kingdom Hearts). My lock screen is Alice in Wonderland-y, a black backround with the Cheshire smile saying 'we're all mad here'.

Then my laptop is a pic of Raguna's house from RFF. Went from creepy vines to pleasent so quick haha.


----------



## Alienfish (Jun 17, 2019)

right now it's milena dravic on lock screen and jagoda kaloper on the home screen as for phone :3

my laptop has some hippie make love not war pic


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Jun 17, 2019)

It's this.


----------



## Shayden (Jun 17, 2019)

my desktop is sunflowers, and my phone is a pink & orange sunset


----------



## Pinkshade (Jun 17, 2019)

My Desktop and Phone wallpaper/lock screen are the same. Pictures of my perfect little cat. ^^


----------



## maple22 (Jun 18, 2019)

I'm running Windows 8, but I'm trying to make it look a bit more like 7.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Jun 18, 2019)

Pool Party!


----------



## Pellie (Jun 18, 2019)

That one character who didn't deserve death at all is right now my destop background:



Spoiler





(Love that purple sky in the background)



On my phone, nothing special. Just a simple background.


----------



## Hanoumi (Jun 18, 2019)

Shellzilla said:


> It's this.
> 
> View attachment 226406



Oh another F1 fan. The picture is absolutely gorgeous btw.


----------



## Autumn_Leaves (Jun 18, 2019)

My phone background is of my dog smiling and looking up at me after eating some vanilla ice cream. He honestly looks quite goofy in the photo.


----------



## buniichu (Jun 18, 2019)

My desktop is a HD Hatsune Miku wallpaper for Windows 10 and my phone wallpaper is rilakkuma bears. :3


----------



## Soigne (Jun 18, 2019)

girl with the pearl earring


----------



## DubiousDelphine (Jun 19, 2019)

spiky-eared pichu


----------



## deerprongs (Jun 19, 2019)

My phone wallpaper is the Master Sword with Silent Princess flowers tangled around it! And the lock screen is a photo of me and my girlfriend holding hands. 

As for my laptop background, it's just a simple forest wallpaper.


----------



## Sprinkles_penguin (Jul 9, 2019)

My desktop background is a picture of a forest in Minnesota during October.

My phone background is a picture I took of the Eiffel Tower.


----------



## Wildtown (Jul 9, 2019)

i have my wallpaper set on random architecture D


----------



## dedenne (Jul 9, 2019)

Spoiler: spooderman



got rid off lock screen bc it had my full name whoops


----------



## Melodie (Jul 10, 2019)

Spoiler: My desktop/phone wallpaper








I'm using at the moment the same pic as both desktop and phone wallpaper (just the sizes are different), 
because I like it so much.


----------



## watercolorwish (Jul 11, 2019)

My phone broke a couple months ago so ive just been using my ipad pro lol heres my lockscreen



Spoiler: sentimental circus


----------



## Rabirin (Jul 11, 2019)

My desktop background rn is star twinkle precure, and has been that way for a while now. My phone backgrounds are of cardcaptor sakura and kero sitting ontop of boba tea, and sailor moon.


----------



## Romaki (Jul 20, 2019)

Spoiler: Desktop













Spoiler: Phone











Feeling very bright recently. ^__^


----------



## honeyaura (Jul 21, 2019)

Laptop: Miku space illustration with rotating star pattern.

Tablet: Art of a girl watching some scenery at sunset.

Phone: My boyfriend kissing my forehead while I'm making a stupid face lol. Lockscreen is same as laptop background.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 21, 2019)

Laptop: Standard

Phone: My Baby, Mario Kart Male Villager.

I?d show you, but I?ll do it later.


----------



## Mayor Jack (Jul 22, 2019)

Spoiler: Laptop Background



It is the Hong Kong skyline at night.





Spoiler: Phone Background



It is just a turquoise painted brick wall.



​


----------



## Jessie 4356 5865 9467 (Jul 22, 2019)

Haha My both backgrounds are my lover's pic. Sadly I can't share it here XD


----------



## Bizhiins (Jul 22, 2019)

Phone: both my background and lock screen are game of thrones artwork of the dragons!

Laptop: an Ojibwe (Native American) thunderbird


----------



## petaltail (Jul 22, 2019)

my desktop background is a picture of my dog 
my phone's lockscreen is nct's mark lee, and my homescreen is a picture of me and my best friend who recently came to visit me (we hadn't seen each other in 2 years since i moved away!)


----------

